# Sick Feral Pigeon



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

A) Fresno, California, USA
B) found bird in flower bed
C) No bird rescues around here that I know of
D) Bird is lethargic (allowed my kids to pet it and allowed me to pick it up)
 and is keeping it's eyes closed. Head appears to be tilting to the side.
No apparent injuries - no blood, only one small bare spot on gullet.
Put bird in a box with a warm rice bag and a towel. 
Got some kool-aid into bird by using an eye dropper.
I'm a former owner of a Conure, but have little experience with feral birds.

Also, the skin on it's feet is red - is this normal?

Update: This bird is really thirsty - we held a small cup of Kool-aid up to it's beak, and it plunged the beak into the liquid and drank almost the whole cup full! Also, it went poo - tanish with white streaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a wildlife center in Hanford which I think would be the closest place to you. They used to take in pigeons, but I can't swear they still do, but give them a call.

Yes, red/pink legs and feet are normal in feral pigeons.

Glad you have it safe and warm as that is important.

Can you post a picture or the bird for us? It would be helpful to know if it's a youngster or an adult.

You can offer it fresh drinking water and bird seed. If it doesn't eat and drink on its own then we need to be able to get some nutrition in it.

Terry


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

*Thanks Terry!*

Terry, thanks for the heads up on the place in Hanford - do you have a name or contact info for them?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you post another picture so we can see the face and eyes?


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

*Bird now vomiting*

I took the bird out of the box to photograph its eyes and it threw up on me! One eye is now open but the other is not. It drank some more kool-aid and threw up again when I put it back in the box.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is the right side of the beak bloody and the eye swollen?
Can you open the beak and look for any yellow crusty things or any bad odor? Also please note the color of the inside of the mouth.


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

*Still vomiting*

I managed to open the bird's beak and from what I could see, everything in there is red (even the tongue). I didn't see any yellow spots but also didn't get a good look.

The beak is not bloody - we gave it some red kool-aid. Should we give water instead?

The eye looks really nasty. It is swollen and looks kind of oozy. 

As for medications, I have some liquid analgesics and found something called Gentamicin Sulfate Opthalmic Solution 0.3% which I think I use on my cat.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The pigeon is vomiting?

You can use the gentamicin for the eye.
What oral pain meds do you have?


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

*Bird is Vomiting*

Yes, the pigeon is vomiting. I thought maybe the kool-aid was the problem, so I'm going to switch to plain water and see if it still throws up.

Put some drops in the icky eye.

Bird appears to be more alert - I think it must be dehydrated.

I have liquid tylenol and liquid motrin.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can add a scant pinch of each salt and sugar to 1 cup room temperature water and offer her that. 
The liquid pain medication you have is toxic to birds.
Do you have any antibiotics beside the eye drops?
Also, does she have a sharp keel bone?


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what the keel bone is - there does appear to be a protruding bone on the chest area - is that it?

Gave the bird some plain water, will mix up the next batch with a pinch of salt and sugar.

No other antibiotics in the house.


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

Also, the bird has not sat down since I put it in the box - It just stands. Is that normal?


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

Okay, she let me reach in and feel around - I can feel a bone that runs lengthwise down her abdomen and between her legs - is that the keel bone?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...the protruding area is the keel bone.
It is normal for pigeon to stand. He probably will lay down when the lights are out.

If the vomiting continues, you can give him a drop of pepto bismo and that should stop it.
Offer some wild bird seed in the morning and see if he will eat. If not, we can help you with hand feeding technique.
I have looked for wildlife rehab Terry was referring to and I wouldn't find one that looks pigeon friendly. If you want to try and rehab this pigeon yourself, we can help you. We cannot tell you exactly what's making the pigeon sick but make best guess.
I'm willing to send you antibiotics for this bird, if you email me your address. I won't be able to send it until Monday which means you probably won't receive it until Wednesday.
You can also call friends and family to see if anyone has amoxicillin, baytril or cipro they haven't used for themselves or a pet and we can help you with a dose.Be a good idea to see if anyone has metacam pain medication for animals.

[email protected].


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hmmm .. don't know why I didn't snap on this center first. They may not take pigeons, and you would need to ask them to be sure:

Fresno Clovis Fresno Wildlife Rescue & Rehabilitation 559-298-3276 All

Charis pretty much is the encyclopedia of safe centers and vets for pigeons, so go by what she says.

Terry


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

Thanks, Terry! I believe the place in Clovis only takes birds of prey. The pigeon is improving with lots of advice from Charis. If I end up taking care of the bird until she's ready to be released I'm going to need a cage - she's feeling well enough to hop on the side of the box and jump to the floor!

(I posted a want ad for the cage on Freecycle)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Excellent news...in a pinch, a larger box will do...just line it with a towel.

there IS something up with that Pigeon, however. You may need some antibiotics quicklym as birds cannot 'fight off; illness the way mammals do ...do you have any ? Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Cipro/Baytril, Augmentin, Ceclor ???


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

If you do end up putting him in a larger box until you get a cage, make sure that enough light can get in. Pigeons are only active during the day, so they won't eat if it's dark. 

Very glad to hear he's improving - good job!


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

Update on Gloria (my daughter named the pigeon): She started getting out of the box, and we have four cats, so she's now in an impromptu hanging cage on the porch. She is definately improving but not well enough for release yet. We think she may have some sort of injury other than the eye infection (which is clearing up nicely). Her neck seems weak and she cannot fly. 

Gloria is very, very sweet! She puts up with being stroked and held by my kids, and apparently likes shoulders. She seems to be bonding with us, and reacts to the sound of my voice.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

idioskosmos said:


> Update on Gloria (my daughter named the pigeon): She started getting out of the box, and we have four cats, so she's now in an impromptu hanging cage on the porch. She is definately improving but not well enough for release yet. We think she may have some sort of injury other than the eye infection (which is clearing up nicely). Her neck seems weak and she cannot fly.
> 
> Gloria is very, very sweet! She puts up with being stroked and held by my kids, and apparently likes shoulders. She seems to be bonding with us, and reacts to the sound of my voice.


Keep her!!

I LOVE peoples reactions when I tell them about our two disabled ferals Pip and Pop, who live with us in our home!!

Plus they're such characters.....


----------



## idioskosmos (May 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your help and support (especially Charis!). Sadly, Gloria died this afternoon.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry to hear this - she seemed to be doing so well. 
Thank you for everything you did for her.


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Damn........


----------

